

Strong Authentication Without Password - hackguru
http://www.h4ck.guru/passwordless.html

======
na85
Encouraging would-be cyber criminals to get physical doesn't seem like much of
a benefit.

~~~
hackguru
True. I don't think this process encourages anybody to commit physical crime.
But physical crime has higher barrier to entry than cyber crime and turning
what currently is a cyber crime to a physical crime would stop many criminals
from committing the crime. Most hackers who are sitting far away from victims
won't risk stealing someone's laptop and phone to break into their accounts.
Either way that is just a side benefit if any. The real benefit is more
secure, yet easier authentication than long, hard-to-remember, and less safe
password authentication.

